# COPS DOJ Approved (3) Day De-escalation Instructor Training Hosted by the UMass Amherst Police Department, 09/12-09/14 Grant funded no cost



## GrantSGT (4 mo ago)

Grant funded COPS DOJ approved training for de-escalation instructor certification. (3) days September 12th-14th. Please see attached link for more information and to sign up for this no cost training hosted by the UMass Amherst Police Department.









De-Escalation Instructor Training Course for Law Enforcement


Law enforcement de-escalation instructor training course that provides the necessary communication skills to be successful with de-escalation training.




www.blueshieldtactical.com


----------

